
Layoffs at Treehouse, the online development learning platform - JazCE
https://twitter.com/ahl389/status/1135738979909656576
======
JazCE
There are a few threads on twitter about it, but nothing officially from
Treehouse or Ryan Carson yet. Though Ryan Carson liked this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/witzjd/status/1135997134111760384](https://twitter.com/witzjd/status/1135997134111760384)

